# My Second Natural (TTF)



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

So as you know I recently finished my first attempt here, in OTT band set-up.

This is the story of my second attempt:

Some of you know, I'm Canadian, I'm also a very patriotic Canadian... The Canadian flag has the maple (sugar) leaf on it, so I thought it appropriate to make a sugar maple natural in TTF. I climbed up 30ft into a sugar maple and found the perfect branch for my needs. This was pretty crazy because I was holding on for dear life while using a hand saw to cut the branch I wanted for my project. Below you will see some progress pics taken by my phone and the final result.

Progress Pics:

Here you will see I dated this branch in the hopes of drying it naturally and waiting patiently, didn't happen. lol After I started debarking the branch, I remembered to take this pic.

View attachment 41186


Debarked...

View attachment 41187


Rough cut...

View attachment 41188


The final product, I chose not to put a clear coat on it... I used solid brass for the pins which I think adds a nice touch...

View attachment 41189


View attachment 41190


View attachment 41191


View attachment 41192


View attachment 41193


I think this worked out well for a second attempt and a decent nod to the country I love, Canada.

Clever Moniker


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one moniker!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's pretty neat man, Nice work.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool catty and great 2nd stab at building.

Cheers
BC-Slinger


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Great one man, can't wait to see the next ones


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice result, Canada can be proud.


----------



## ckpj99 (Aug 21, 2013)

How did you end up drying it?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice 2nd natty! And way to pay homage to your stomping grounds  Nice touch with the brass too


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ckpj99 said:


> How did you end up drying it?


Oh man, I don't know if I should say... lol People would think I was crazy... Here goes nothin'... I found the perfect thing was a combination of microwave and... wait for it... wait for it... a SAUNA. I have access to a brand new sauna which was a "dry" sauna and it worked magic on this slingshot. I wonder if I'm the first to dry their slingshot via sauna? lol


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good, looks very serious!

what is the width (not the length) of the slot?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## GrantMagee (Jul 8, 2013)

beautiful Work!

Keep em comin!

Cheers, Grant!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys! 



jazz said:


> very good, looks very serious!
> 
> what is the width (not the length) of the slot?
> 
> ...


All my slingshots are designed with hunting in mind... So "serious" they must be! 

Now, I had a problem with the slot. The original slot was made with a hack saw as I have seen recommended... problem though, one pass with the saw made it excellent for single TBG (doubled through the slot). However, it was impossible to get double TBG through the slot. This is a problem because mu hunting bands are double TBG. So I widened the slot using a regular saw. This made it hard for single TBG to say in place, so the trick is to fold the single layer in half around the dowel / pin. If you take a close look at my set-up in the pic, it works great! I can now shoot both single and double TBG with the wider slot.

The size of the slot is 2mm.

View attachment 41211


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Has a nice look to it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hmm so you have more skills beyond your computer graphic talents! Nice job way to go!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Hmm so you have more skills beyond your computer graphic talents! Nice job way to go!


Shhhh... you're not suppose to point that out Can-Opener!! 

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

What a cute Slingshot. Thanks for sharing the band attachment. I use our Sauna to dry our peppermint, salvia and oregano. Why not? When we are finished with taking a sauna it is still hot for several hours. Perfect for drying.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice beefy lookin unit. Neat trick with the sauna too.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

That second natural looks like it would be second nature to shoot. A tip on climbing and sawing. Be sure the saw cut is NOT done between you and the trunk. If that's not your wife on your avatar could you PLEASE send me her number.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

TxTickPkr said:


> That second natural looks like it would be second nature to shoot. A tip on climbing and sawing. Be sure the saw cut is NOT done between you and the trunk. If that's not your wife on your avatar could you PLEASE send me her number.


It's designed to be a side shooter, I'll post a vid soon of how it shoots and a review.

My wife is awesome and helps me with all my slingshot endeavors. However, the photo is of a pin-up done by Gil Elvgren. I have a love for pin-up art...


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

So do I. ;-)


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a big fork I like starting too. Good work mate, the final result is nice. How is the grip shooting?


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Brilliant mate! The brass really does add a classic touch


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Excellent. I've never seen that type of band attachment, very innovate. Strong work dude.

Chevas.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Chevas said:


> Excellent. I've never seen that type of band attachment, very innovate. Strong work dude.
> 
> Chevas.


I didn't come up with the band attachment, I saw it on here at some point but can't remember where. It's referred to as the "matchstick" method I believe.


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

And humble as well.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Just finished a post with the video.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26440-natural-slingshot-ttf-review-shooting-video/


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice work i love how you did the slots !


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

I use these slots on an unaltered natural, using a standard tennon saw. The width of a tennon saw cut is good for double TBG and also for single 107's. I shoot the natural side-style which, because it is a normal fork, means that the top fork is not horizontal when aiming.
This is not ideal thing, and I'm not a good shot, but I can still take a bottle top with a marble at ten metres when I do a proper job of aiming, of course ! Lol. 
I can't do it consistently ( the faults are mine not the catties ) and you're only as good as your consistency !


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Niice!!! Great job !!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

For a quick video review I made and shooting... see:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26440-natural-slingshot-ttf-review-shooting-video/

and a video talking about how I banded it:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26444-how-to-i-set-up-ttf-on-my-natural/

Peace to the forum,

Clever Moniker


----------

